# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  ошибка Файл или папка не существует в win8.1 x64

## profesy

Ошибка "Файл или папка не существует" в Windows 8.1 x64
Не удается переименовать или переместить файл или папку (не системные), при этом отображается сообщение об ошибке.
заранее благодарен за помощь

---------- Post added at 04:48 ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 ----------

на вирусы проверил,  sfc/scannow проверил - все чисто

в реестре есть строчка
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions

4 значения

По умолчанию

FindFlags

LastKey

View
где то ошибка помогите исправить

----------


## profesy

реестр.jpg
реестр

----------


## profesy

реестр.jpg
скрин ошибки

----------


## profesy

http://f-picture.net/fp/95fc63657876...60bbcbef634f7d
скрин ошибки

----------


## profesy

проблема решена благодаря помощи Petya V4sechkin с форума forum.oszone 
 Конкретно в вашем логе не хватает параметров в ветке: 

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 

 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Explorer\FolderDescriptions\{2C36C0AA-5812-4b87-BFD0-4CD0DFB19B39}] 
 "RelativePath"="Microsoft\\Windows Photo Gallery\\Original Images" 
 "ParentFolder"="{F1B32785-6FBA-4FCF-9D55-7B8E7F157091}" 
 "Category"=dword:00000004 
 "Name"="Original Images" 

 у кого если буте такая проблема 
 создать reg файлик с вышеуказанными параметрами, запустить и вуаля все придет в норму
всем кто пытался помочь большая благодарность

----------

